# Chen Style Strike Techniques



## Xue Sheng (Aug 29, 2013)

And after watching this, as far as I can tell  "Practical Drill" means kick the crap out of your training partner


----------



## K-man (Aug 29, 2013)

Once again, an amazing similarity across the styles. I'll look forward to training some of these over the next few weeks. :asian:


----------



## Takai (Aug 29, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------

